# Ladies Meet & Greet



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hello everyone, 

I have had several requests to get a ladies meet & greet together. How many of you would be interested? So far there is 3 of us that want to get together. The half way point between us is Novi, MI There's an Olive Garden on the SE side of I 96. You can see it from the Highway. I suggest maybe next Thursday the 28th of March around 5:30/6:00? How does this sound? 

Come on guys lets get your wifes on here and get them to come to the meet and & greet. 

QS


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

QS -

Tell WBG that i need to go. Since we are on opposite shifts I rarely see him or my ss. Thurs is one of our rare family nights, but you can convince him. <G>

WildBillsGirl


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I will have to wait for another meet and greet since we'll be heading up to Ludington Thurs evening for the outing. Otherwise, the time and location work for me.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Ladies,

I think we should set the meet & greet for April 4th. That way more women can attend. I hope we will be able to convince WB to let WBG come!!!! If not we could do it another day in that week. Just let me know what you think. Come on guys follow in WB's steps and get your mates on here!!!! 

I don't think I'm working Friday so I'll also be leaving for Ludington on Thursday night.

WBG we live so close to each other if you want to meet one me one night after work that would be cool!!! We could go to Mr. B's in Howell or a restraunt in Brighton. We could also bring the guys along if you want!?! 

QS


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

I am happy to say I had the pleasure of meeting our moderator last night. She doesn't look at all like a salmon, a queen . . . well, yeah I could see that.  

Enjoyed meeting you guys, Nicole. And it wasn't so bad with the men along. Sure the women talk was a bit stifled, but I think we did good for our first meeting. 

I hope the poochie is feeling better very soon. If I don't chat at ya before then, have a great time in Ludington!

WildBillsGirl (this name makes me feel like such a possession)


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, so this is more a general sex post (I think that sounds better than I meant it to) . 

Do we have any baseball fans out there? Was thinking it would be fun to get a group together for a Tiger's game this year. Can take the kids too. Anyway, just a thought, and well i am always thinking of a good reason to skip out on work.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

WBG,

I think that sounds like a great idea. We would love to come along and bring TJ. I suggest that you also post this in the general outing forum. 

It was great meeting you guys also!!!! You seem like really nice people and I hope we do some of the things we talked about!!! Come on ladies lets get this meet and greet going. You will really enjoy the people from this site!!!! I haven't met or talked to anyone that I haven't liked yet!!!

QS


----------

